# 200W Convector Heater B&Q £9.98



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi to all,
For those interested in keeping their van interiors dry, frost protected and aired while not in use I found a a convector heater, presently selling in B&Q for £9.98, it is 200W and thermostatically controlled with a min/max adjustment. Though instructions state that it fixes to a wall, I have made a base board from a piece of conti. It fits the bill for me, hopefully this info is of help to others out there.

viator


----------



## Cornishwop (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds good but is 200 watts enough! I would have though you would need 500 watts or more?
Cornishwop


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi Cornishwop,
I was aiming my information at panel vans and smaller coachbuilts, for your size van it would have to be at least 500w.
viator


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've got a 900w oil filled radiator with 3 heat settings and a thermostat. I couldn't live in the van with anything less than that, and occasionally use a fan heater to give it a boost if it's really cold. It was £20 from B&Q. Although a smaller one may be OK when the van isn't in use, for the extra tenner I'd prefer one that could be used when travelling as well. I know it's a bit late and I should be in bed, but I put it on an hour ago when I got back from an evening out, and it's not particularly warm in here at the moment.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Vaitor,

I have purchased one of the same but have now replaced it with the 1kw version. I have one of those weather stations from Maplin which record Max & Min temps inside and out the Tribute and found I was still getting -2.0 deg C inside the van when it was -4.0 outside so it just could not keep on top. I was also getting more than 89% humidity as well but with the 1kw set at +2.0 on the stat it never drops below that and is around 75% humidity.

Like you, I chose the convection heater as I feel safer leaving it unattended as there is no fan to fail and it then to fire, not that a fan heater would but many years ago one of my kids went to the loo in the night and knocked a towel over a fan heater and the element set alight. Luckily we had a smoke detector in the caravan !

Cheers
650


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

B&Q also sell a small 900 watt oil-filled radiator. Once we got the interior temperature comfortable with the blown air system the radiator coped extremely well. We used it at the Shepton show and were very comfortable. Its very compact and comes in black so it tends to merge into the background. Priced at £19.99.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi to all again,
My original thread is not about heating while using the van. It is when the van is not in use and more importantly about economy, with just enough heat to keep condensation etc at bay. The cost of the heater and the cost of running it. I previously have not bothered with heating, (when not in use) but with my latest van, I found the inside surface of the windscreen froze ,I tried a 150w tubular heater, a waste of time, with this 200w convector, problem solved.
viator


----------

